# 585 vs. 585 Ultra



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm considering a new frameset purchase at some point in the future and I'm strongly considering the Look 585 (standard) however there may be an opportunity to pick up an '08 585 Ultra for a good price. I'm looking for input from anyone who has had a chance to ride both. I know that the Ultra has a different carbon layup in the BB area which is supposed to make the frame 15% stiffer. I'm most interested in knowing how this extra BB stiffness changes the ride characteristics of the frame. Is it a harsher ride? How much more noticeable is the extra stiffness? I guess I'm just wondering what the trade-off is and how significant the difference might be in terms of compromising ride comfort.

A little background on me: I'm a small rider (134 lbs/61 kg) and not a sprinter or big power guy. I train and race on mostly hilly terrain. I'm quite certain the 585 standard would be plenty stiff for me, but I'd be happy to get the Ultra if I don't have to compromise too much. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## alcjphil (Dec 7, 2008)

For a rider as light as you, the 585 ultra would be overkill. I think that you might find the ride punishing. I am 5'10", 155 pounds, a strong sprinter, and I found the regular 585 to be more than stiff enough when I tried one out. My bike at the time was a KG381, which I later changed for a 481SL. I preferred the 381/481 for its long distance comfort and smooth ride over the very rough roads where I live. With the right wheels and tires I could live with the 585, but I think the Ultra would be unpleasant for the roads I ride on.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I've got both models in the 51cm size. I weigh the same as you. The Ultra is stiffer and wouldn't be the best choice for ride comfort, but I really don't find it that objectionable. I use what should be softer riding wheels on the the Ultra. I have PowerTap hubs, 28H, with DT RR1.1 rims. The origin model has Fulcrum Zero wheels on it.

I actually think the 585 origin has a better ride than my old KG381.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*585 vs 555?*



C-40 said:


> I've got both models in the 51cm size. I weigh the same as you. The Ultra is stiffer and wouldn't be the best choice for ride comfort, but I really don't find it that objectionable. I use what should be softer riding wheels on the the Ultra. I have PowerTap hubs, 28H, with DT RR1.1 rims. The origin model has Fulcrum Zero wheels on it.
> 
> I actually think the 585 origin has a better ride than my old KG381.


how much stiffer vs 555? Also are the carbon dropouts sensitive to frequent wheel installation/removal?


----------

